# gigabit ethernet issues

## KShots

I've got a board with an integrated r8169 chipset (more specifically, the RTL8111/8168B realtek chipset), which is a gigabit chipset, plugged into a Dell PowerConnect 5212 (a 12-port gigabit managed switch)... and it's only coming up as 100 Mb/s.

ifconfig:

```
madusa ~ # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:21:9b:4a:40

          inet addr:10.4.12.5  Bcast:10.4.12.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:21ff:fe9b:4a40/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2684789 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3005532 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:376561054 (359.1 MiB)  TX bytes:906778951 (864.7 MiB)

          Interrupt:26 Base address:0x4000
```

... as well as ethtool eth1:

```
madusa ~ # ethtool eth1

Settings for eth1:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)

        Link detected: yes
```

Looks to me like 1000baseT should be available... but when I attempt to force it (via ethtool -s eth1 speed 1000), I get a long pause, then get returned to the shell with no error message and the speed is still 100Mb/s.

The switch is set to auto-negotiation with gigabit enabled. I have several other machines with gigabit enabled and working properly (none with the r8169, though - I have two em1000's, and an nforce gBe). I've switched out the cable twice and tried different ports on the switch, so at this point, I'm pretty sure the problem is on the computer itself.

Any ideas?

----------

## maxime1986

I have also a r8169 chipset card and have the same problem. I didn't try to set the speed manually as I am on ssh and don't want to take risks...

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

----------

## doctork

I've got one of these:

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
> 
> 

 It works fine at a gigabit.  Perhaps you have something strange in the bios or just bad chips.

--

doc

----------

## maxime1986

Can you upload your kernel configuration ??

Thank you...

----------

## doctork

 *maxime1986 wrote:*   

> Can you upload your kernel configuration ??
> 
> Thank you...

 

The output of "grep -v 'not set' /usr/src/linux/.config is at http://pastebin.com/m18bf5f21

--

doc

----------

## maxime1986

Thank you ...

EDIT :

But it came to my mind : my switch is'nt a gigabit switch ... it's normal that the gigabit card set its speed to 100Mb/s...

No ??

----------

## KShots

 *maxime1986 wrote:*   

> But it came to my mind : my switch is'nt a gigabit switch ... it's normal that the gigabit card set its speed to 100Mb/s...
> 
> No ??

 Correct, without a gigabit switch, you can't get gigabit speeds... for a second there I thought I wasn't the only one with this problem  :Sad: 

Should I submit a bug report somewhere? kernel.org, perhaps?

----------

